# What's the most expensive rabbit?



## bojay

I'm just curious how expensive rabbits can get. Which breed is the most expensive, etc.

The most expensive rabbit I've ever seen was a Holland Lop Buck for $125 at a rabbit show. How about you?


----------



## pamnock

The most we've ever paid was $250 for a HollandLop buck. Hollands are generally rather expensive and I'veseen them in the range of $500-$1000. There was a New ZealandWhite that auctioned off for $5000 a few years ago at the Ohio StateConvention.

Pam


----------



## bojay

*pamnock wrote:*


> There was a New Zealand White that auctioned off for $5000 afew years ago at the Ohio State Convention.
> 
> Pam


WOW!


----------



## jordiwes

Just out of curiosity, are there monetary prizeswhen your rabbit wins in rabbit shows? Do people pay that kind of moneyjust to have a (close to) perfect bunny, or can people make money?

Thanks!

Steph and the unshowable rabbits


----------



## CorkysMom

*pamnock wrote: *


> Themost we've ever paid was $250 for a Holland Lop buck.Hollands are generally rather expensive and I've seen them in the rangeof $500-$1000. There was a New Zealand White that auctionedoff for $5000 a few years ago at the Ohio State Convention.
> 
> Pam


YIKES...and I thought the 100 I paid for Fred was alot..... :shock:


----------



## pamnock

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Just out of curiosity, are there monetary prizes when yourrabbit wins in rabbit shows? Do people pay that kind of money just tohave a (close to) perfect bunny, or can people make money?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steph and the unshowable rabbits




Winning is more of a status symbol here in the US -- the money comesfrom the winning breeders selling stock from their herds.Every so often cash prizes are given, but are generally in the $10 forBest of Breed range. I can't recall for certain,but I thought the Checkered Giant club offered a large cash prize for aBest In Show win at an ARBA convention.

We did make $150 in premiums at our fair this year off our winnings 



Pam


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*bojay wrote: *


> I'mjust curious how expensive rabbits can get. Which breed isthe most expensive, etc.


Do you want us to factor in repair and replacement costs for house rabbits?

If that's the case, mine are worth about $3,000, including the electronics, carpeting and woodwork they've destroyed! 





Sorry, just being silly. Couldn't resist.

Laura


----------



## doodle

*Laura wrote:*


> mine are worth about $3,000, including the electronics,carpeting and woodwork they've destroyed!


LOL! Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

*pamnock wrote: *


> Themost we've ever paid was $250 for a Holland Lop buck.Hollands are generally rather expensive and I've seen them in the rangeof $500-$1000. There was a New Zealand White that auctionedoff for $5000 a few years ago at the Ohio State Convention.
> 
> Pam


WOW They must truely love rabbits to pay that much 

Do you attend the ohio shows? I try to go to as many as i can so if you do hopefullyi will see you sometime.


----------



## pamnock

So far, here's what I've gotplanned: I'll be at theAshtabula, OHshow on Oct. 29; Medina, OH the weekend of Nov.5 &amp; 6, Springfield, OH March 26, 2006; Lisbon, OH April 1,2006, might be going to the Ohio State Convention (depends on how Ifeel after Dutch Nationals), Mineral Wells (that might be in WV -- it'snear the OH/WV line somewhere LOL) May 27: Wellington, OH June 3, 2006.



Pam


----------



## ChinaBun

I've got a New Zealand White I bought for US$1.25 on a pet street in China. What makes Qingqing (cheeng-cheeng)different from Mr. 5,000? 

"Doodle", I'm from Arkansas, too! I grew up in Little Rock, taught bandin Clarksville, and my parents now live in Mountain Home. I go home toArkansas every winter during the Chinese New Year school holiday.

Nancy


----------



## doodle

Hi Nancy  Yay, it's not often I meet anotherperson from Arkansas on the internet...especially a bunny person. I grew up in Russellville (about 20 min. from Clarksville)and am now in the Little Rock area. 

I can't imagine what could make a $4998.75 difference between twobunnies.  Guess it's just the ability to make money throughthose bloodlines. I had no idea until reading this threadthat a rabbit could be worth that much money. But itshouldn't be too surprising. After all, to most of usbunnylovers, the bunnies in our lives that have stolen our hearts are_priceless_.


----------



## juicyjuicee

I paid 7 for Charlie


----------



## bluebird

I have seen rabbits for sale for several hundreddollars.Usually price is based on pedigree bloodlines and legs.I rarelysee rabbits with multiple legs for sale.Mostly the prices are based onthe breeders reputation,People who frequently win at the national levelget much bigger prices for there rabbits.bluebird


----------



## pamnock

*ChinaBun wrote:*


> What makes Qingqing (cheeng-cheeng)different from Mr. 5,000?
> 
> 
> Nancy




The top blood lines in the world, a fantastic animal and a pair of very motivated bidders 

Compare it to the dog world -- Which animal would demand a higherprice: The mixed breed at the dog pound or the WestminsterBest In Show winner? 

Which offspring would sell for more: The puppies from themixed breed at the pound or the puppies from the Westminster Best InShow dog?

A diamond or a piece of coal? The value is in the rarity, supply and demand of a particular object.



Pam


----------



## 

*pamnock wrote:*


> *ChinaBun wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> What makes Qingqing (cheeng-cheeng)different from Mr. 5,000?
> 
> 
> Nancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top blood lines in the world, a fantastic animal and a pair of very motivated bidders
> 
> Compare it to the dog world -- Which animal would demand a higherprice: The mixed breed at the dog pound or the WestminsterBest In Show winner?
> 
> Which offspring would sell for more: The puppies from themixed breed at the pound or the puppies from the Westminster Best InShow dog?
> 
> A diamond or a piece of coal? The value is in the rarity, supply and demand of a particular object.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...

Pam makes a very good point, even the most deeplypedigreed animal is only worth whatsomeone is willing to pay for it .

I for one am willing to pay what ever forthe breed I plan on Breeding . Silver Fox , they are sofew and so line bred, findingone with out the same parentage will makeit much more expensive than one from acloser liniage . If need arises and Ihave to include shipping from anotherCountry or even another State , that in itselfraises the cost of offspring . AsPam said , ****A diamond or a piece of coal? Thevalue is in the rarity, supply and demand of a particular object.****


----------



## jyrenze

Pure bred imported rabbits with certs can costup to 800 bucks here. I think the price is high because of theimporting. Others in pet shops range from 40 bucks for cross bredrabbits(mutts) to 300 ++ bucks for lops, rexes etc. However pet shopbunnies here are usually not pure bred. I got Smurfy for 45 and Banditfor 30


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

*pamnock wrote: *


> Sofar, here's what I've gotplanned: I'll be at theAshtabula, OHshow on Oct. 29; Medina, OH the weekend of Nov.5 &amp; 6, Springfield, OH March 26, 2006; Lisbon, OH April 1,2006, might be going to the Ohio State Convention (depends on how Ifeel after Dutch Nationals), Mineral Wells (that might be in WV -- it'snear the OH/WV line somewhere LOL) May 27: Wellington, OH June 3, 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


Ill deffiently be going to the Ohio State convention. And if i can, tryto make it to the Medina and Wellington shows. Hope to seeyou there


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'm not opposed to rabbits costing more,actually. I think it would mean that less people would think of rabbitsas throw away pets. Instead of buying that cute bunny for their 3 yearold's Easter basket...they might remember the 7-9 year commitmentinvolved.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Of course thetwist to all of this is, you can pay a tremendous amount for an animal,be it a racehorse, a show dog, or a bunny and get everything you want,but still not be guaranteed personality. Recognizing of course thatmost people who pay that kind of money for animals are looking forqualities other than personality... 

In my opinion personality is rather likea flip of the coin. There are many breeds that are more likely to bepersonable, but still no guarantees. 

We got Sebastian for free! But we think he's priceless! 

Raspberry


----------



## bojay

I don't want to do it, but my Whisky is for salefor just $250,000. Act now, this adorable 1 year old buckwill go fast!



The attached picture was taken about a month ago at the peak ofmolt. Uglist picture ever! So ugly he's adorable.

I'll try to get a picture of him today....his coat has come back in sobeautifully! He is my favorite rabbit. He can't beshown because he has one white toe.


----------



## BunnyMom

I agree with you, Raz. I paid $5 forSkittles at a show but no amount of money would make me give herup! She's a mix, so she can't be shown, but she's super sweet.

Hef was $20 and has a pedigree, but his ears are 1/2" too long for show.:X He's the friendliest pet I've ever had!

Poco was the first bunny I bought - I bought her as a baby along withBaby (her mother - yeah, I know it's confusing) and Jellybean and a bigwooden hutch for $50. Unfortunately, Baby and Jellybean areboth gone now. Although Poco is Little Miss Tude, I love herto pieces and wouldn't dream of selling her.

This is why Scott always reminds me that I could never make money as abreeder. I would never be able to give up the babies!


----------



## BunnyMom

When I first read this post I was adding up inmy head all the costs of food, litter, woody pet, hay, treats, vetvisits...you get the picture. I thought, "Wow - I really doput a lot of $$ into those little guys."

However, after this afternoon, I no longer think bunnies areexpensive. One of the owners of my company had his 12 yearold daughter in today. She spent the entire afternoon at thedesk next to mine shopping on the internet.:shock: Wow, am Iglad my bunnies don't know how to use the computer yet!


----------



## pamnock

No doubt -- kids are EXPENSIVE! :shock: 

I live for the day when all 4 of mine have moved out and I have a little extra $$$$$$$$$$$$.

I think I deserve it -- when all is said and done, my husband and Iwill have spent about 40 years raising children (that is assuming thatthey all actually move out and don't bring grandchildren back into thehouse to live with us LOL). 

Only about 15 more years to go!!!!!



Pam


----------



## BunnyMom

I give a LOT of credit to anyone who haskids. I don't know how people do it. Scott and Istruggle enough between the two of us and the buns and JawsII.


----------



## Nicky Snow

*pamnock wrote: *


> No doubt -- kids are EXPENSIVE! :shock:
> 
> I live for the day when all 4 of mine have moved out and I have a little extra $$$$$$$$$$$$.
> 
> I think I deserve it -- when all is said and done, my husband and Iwill have spent about 40 years raising children (that is assuming thatthey all actually move out and don't bring grandchildren back into thehouse to live with us LOL).
> 
> Only about 15 more years to go!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


LOL Pam, 40 years raising kids!

and i asked my doc about getting my tubes tied! (no chance being so young, but i just don't want to have kids)

My mum had my bro and i very young. (17) Now i (the oldest at 26) andbro (23) are both living on our own. Mum and dad moved out of theirhouse and into an apartment. and they say, no room for kids moving backhome!

At 43 mum is living a wonderful honeymoon type life with dad!


----------



## hoppy

Wow, I didn't know that people actually paythousands of dollars for one rabbit. I guess it makes senseif you're going to breed and show them. Here, it's hard tofind bunnies. I mean we have them at pretty much every petshop but the quality isn't there. I mean they sell them aspure breds but theyreally are mix breeds.


----------



## bluebird

I checked out all the pet stores within in anhour drive and i found only one out of 6 that actually had what lookedlike purebred bunnies.they all claimed to be netherland dwarfs.bluebird


----------



## pamnock

*pamnock wrote: *


> No doubt -- kids are EXPENSIVE! :shock:




Spiffy -- Just found out the MRI's for Ryan's knees will costover$800 (hope she didn't mean $800 per knee)-- nowfrantically looking for a facilitywhere our health care willcover at least a little of it (have to go to Ohio -- we aren't coveredin the state we live in where there are MRI facilities just a shortdistance from us). 

Pam


----------



## bojay

*bluebird wrote: *


> Ichecked out all the pet stores within in an hour drive and i found onlyone out of 6 that actually had what looked like purebred bunnies.theyall claimed to be netherland dwarfs.bluebird


It's been myunderstanding that no self-respecting rabbit breeder would sell to apet shop. (Dog breeder either for that matter). Thebest place to get quality rabbits are through contacts made at arbasanctioned rabbit shows.


----------



## CorkysMom

*pamnock wrote:*


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt --kids are EXPENSIVE! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffy -- Just found out the MRI's for Ryan's knees will costover$800 (hope she didn't mean $800 per knee)-- nowfrantically looking for a facilitywhere our health care willcover at least a little of it (have to go to Ohio -- we aren't coveredin the state we live in where there are MRI facilities just a shortdistance from us).
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...

When I had the MRI done on mine I think it was about $900 forjust the one....  Hopefully you can get a multiple kneediscount or something!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*pamnock wrote:*


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt --kids are EXPENSIVE! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffy -- Just found out the MRI's for Ryan's knees will costover$800 (hope she didn't mean $800 per knee)-- nowfrantically looking for a facilitywhere our health care willcover at least a little of it (have to go to Ohio -- we aren't coveredin the state we live in where there are MRI facilities just a shortdistance from us).
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...

Yikes! 

I'm not looking forward to the bill from Ally's emergency room visit last Thursday.

It will probably come right before Christmas.

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> Mum and dad moved out of their house and into anapartment. and they say, no room for kids moving back home!


What a neat idea... Sell the house and move intoan apartment or condo. Just me, my wifeand Pebbles. 

My youngest son (17) wants a car... go figure. :disgust:



pamnock* wrote: *


> -- we aren't covered inthe state we live in where there are MRI facilities just a shortdistance from us).



Wow Pam, I hope everything works out foryou. I'm glad Alberta covers our medicalexpenses, but it's a 6 month wait to get an MRI.

Rainbows!


----------

